# Cosmo's Gotcha Day Pics



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Joy I have been waiting to see pictures! They look very happy together. What a handsome couple of boys you have there. Congratulations! How are they getting along? Is Kirby enjoying having a little brother?

Thanks for the wonderful photos! Beautiful boys!!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I need to get a kiddie pool for Winchester. I bet he would love it! Your boys look like they have so much fun in theirs!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a happy ending!!!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Love the pictures!!! How are the boys adjusting to being brothers?? They are going to just LOVE each other so much! It is just the greatest entertainment in the world to watch their wrestling/bitey face matches  Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't have a wading pool, but will be shopping for one now! They loved playing in the foster Mom's pool together! 

Janis, yes, they get along great together! Cosmo is so sweet and has a gentle nature. They're both napping right now, Cosmo by my feet and Kirby in his normal spot. 

Cosmo has awful poops, though, and terrible farts!! :uhoh: He was on Puppy Chow and I don't think it agrees with him. We're in the process of switching him over to Canidae, which is what Kirby eats. He has pooped three times already today! :yuck: (Butterscotch pudding looking poops!) I can't wait until he gets his digestive system in top form!! He needs to lose weight, too. He should be able to with all the playing these two are doing and once he gets on Canidae, totally switched over. 

He found Kirby's tennis balls and has been hauling them around the house. Kirby isn't into balls, but, loves his stuffed toys. Cosmo isn't interested in those, so guess we're safe from any toy envy!! :crossfing


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> Love the pictures!!! How are the boys adjusting to being brothers?? They are going to just LOVE each other so much! It is just the greatest entertainment in the world to watch their wrestling/bitey face matches  Congrats on your new addition!!


 Yes, they've been doing the bitey face thing! So cute!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds wonderful Joy. It was like that with Murphy when we adopted Sampson. They were like instant best friends, and over three years later they still are. Their bond is incredible.

I am sure you will get his digestive issues all worked out. A lot of it may be stress, this guy has had a lot of changes in the past week. Once he settles in that will help too. It is all good from here on out!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Kirby'sMom said:


> Yes, they've been doing the bitey face thing! So cute!


Wow, already eh? That is pretty impressive. You must have two well-adjusted dogs. When we first got Burg, it took her about 1.5 months to show any interest in playing with Bailey - she took a while to get comfortable  Cosmo and Kirby will be getting into anything and everything together in no time


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I just saw your post regarding the runny poops...try putting some canned pumpkin on his food (not the spiced pie filling - just plain pumpkin) it does a good job at keeping poops a good consistency. Also, for bad runny poops (we have issues with Burg as well) we use the syringe that came with our Metacam and inject a syringe-full of Pepto Bismol into her throat...that way she can't spit it all out...and coat everything in pink! It seems to help settle her tummy - she actually enjoys it now!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like you did the right thing. I love it when there's a happy ending!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joy*

Looks like Kirby and Cosmo are a match made in heaven with Mom and Dad as their Guardian Angels!!

What beautiful boys you have!

Congratulations! I love pictures and happy endings!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like they had lots of fun! Cute pictures!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We have done the Pepto thing with Kirby before, I may need to get some more. Pepto does really work, too. Never tried the pumpkin, but, have heard it really works, too. I'm sure it's a lot of stress with all the changes for the poor guy. Plus, the crappy food he was on didn't help either. :uhoh:


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am so happy that Cosmo is doing good, how is he doing without his crate?

Cosmo has been through alot, I was worried about switching his food to switch it again in a weeks time. So I decided to leave it alone for the short time i was going to have him. I sure hope his tummy problems work them selves out soon.

He sure did favor the balls here too


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

breec3 said:


> I am so happy that Cosmo is doing good, how is he doing without his crate?
> 
> Cosmo has been through alot, I was worried about switching his food to switch it again in a weeks time. So I decided to leave it alone for the short time i was going to have him. I sure hope his tummy problems work them selves out soon.
> 
> He sure did favor the balls here too


I don't think he's missed his crate much at all. In the motel, he slept on the floor between the beds. Last night, he had the run of the house and chose to start out by sleeping on the floor next to my side of the bed and ended up in the bathroom. Kirby was sleeping in the tub and Cosmo was sleeping on the floor next to the tub. 

I want to get Cosmo a hard rubber ball as he's trying to peel the tennis balls like an orange!! He just found another one in the basement!  Now he has three tennis balls!!


----------



## hoop4321 (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks for posting the pictures......i have been hoping that the two would get along. They sure are beautiful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is so great that they are getting along so well. And I love that they are sharing toys and playing bitey face already. They are both goodlooking dogs.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Kirby'sMom said:


> I want to get Cosmo a hard rubber ball as he's trying to peel the tennis balls like an orange!! He just found another one in the basement!  Now he has three tennis balls!!


Hehe I think you may have a hoarder


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Love a happy ending! Sounds like Kirby and Cosmo enjoy being brothers.

Kirby sleeps in the tub? That is funny!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

He did that with one of my son's baseballs, peeled it like an orange. lol I am sure rubber balls would be the best way to go for Cosmo

I am so happy that Kirby and Cosmo are doing so well together. Cosmo is very good natured, even with miss Sadie, who thinks the world is hers:doh:

That is so cute that kirby lays in the bathtub to sleep, and Cosmo had free run of the house and chose to sleep right next to Kirby on the floor


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

He was chasing bugs last night! Ants on the sidewalk!! So cute!! And he was scared of the garbage cans out by the curb! Today is garbage day and last night, when we went out to go potty, he saw them and barked at them! I had to close the curtains last night so he'd stop barking and go to bed! Kirby did that when he was younger, too!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

wonderful photos and nice updates!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cosmo seemed to be very unsure of alot of things, I am just wondering if that is because he just wasnt exposed to alot of different things.

He was very unsure of my cat (Moe), he seemed to be afraid of him, he has never been around cats though until my house! After just a couple of days he would see Moe and just keep backing up, until Moe made a run for it. lol He never tried to attack him or anything just freaked out by him.

He was afraid of the car too. Hopefully soon he will learn what "lets go bye bye," means and will get all excited

I just get my keys and my two are headed for the door with their pleading eyes thinking I can go to right mom

Its a really good that you are able to be home with him all day. 

Does he let you know that he has to go potty?? I didnt give him the chance to tell me really. I crated him while at work and then the minute I got home let all three out and we all including myself pretty much stayed outside or in the garage till 11:00. So he really didnt ever have to tell me he had to go.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, he lets me know when he has to go potty. He looks at me with pleading eyes and goes and stands by the back door. 

He backed up when he first saw the cats, too. He does that when we come back in the house after being outside, but, I don't let him hesitate too much and he's getting better at walking past them. 

He was good about getting in the car until the last time we gassed up and after both dogs went potty. We were about an hour and half away from home yet and I think Cosmo was just tired of being cooped up in the car. Otherwise, he'd get in as Kirby got in and was fine with it.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I am so glad everything is working out!! Hopefully the "digestive issues" will firm up soon too!

Great story.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> I am so glad everything is working out!! Hopefully the "digestive issues" will firm up soon too!
> 
> Great story.


 Thanks! He had more normal looking poops today. Either the Canidae is helping him or it's the spoonful of Pepto I gave him last night.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of him playing at home??


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm really enjoying this thread! I'm so excited for all of you, new beginnings and a bright future ahead, make ya just feel good.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Loboto-Me said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread! I'm so excited for all of you, new beginnings and a bright future ahead, make ya just feel good.


Congrats on your precious rescue, too!!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Do you have any pictures of him playing at home??


 Not yet. Will get to work on that, soon, though!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Kirby'sMom said:


> Thanks! He had more normal looking poops today. Either the Canidae is helping him or it's the spoonful of Pepto I gave him last night.


The newer Canidae caused issues with bowl moments in our house. I don't know why they had to make the change. They did so well on the food.

I'm glad your two are doing well. Can't wait for new photos!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> The newer Canidae caused issues with bowl moments in our house. I don't know why they had to make the change. They did so well on the food.
> 
> I'm glad your two are doing well. Can't wait for new photos!


 I was worried when they made the change with Canidae, but, it never bothered Kirby.


----------

